# He's Baaaaack!



## bigvaL

Lmao.


----------



## gonX

He was on a *cough* fat *cough* camp.


----------



## jrabb1920

Well at least it wasn't a heat issue, so how many pounds did you shed.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL*
Lm*a*o.

Whats left atfer this ordeal. Glad to see you have taken an active stance on your health!


----------



## Crash

His mom made him go. Its her only chance of him ever moving out of the house. Grocery bills were a mortgage payment.


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
His mom made him go. Its her only chance of him ever moving out of the house.

She threw her back out making his lunch for school.


----------



## muffin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crash*
His mom made him go. Its her only chance of him ever moving out of the house. Grocery bills were a mortgage payment.

I heard they had to take down a wall out to even get him out to camp.


----------



## ItsLasher

Val running track at camp.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muffin*
I heard they had to take down a wall out to even get him out to camp.

Argh ok, now it's going a bit overboard. But i lol'd.

*EDIT*

@ Lasher

He's 17. I don't think lads that are 17 of age looks like that.


----------



## Renegade5399

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ItsLasher*
Val running track at camp.










ROFLcopter! KEKEEEKEKEEKEKEEEEE. Pwned.


----------



## Crash

I didn't know he was ginger


----------



## Ropey

Welcome back BigVal,

Missed you buddy. The place just wasn't the same without you around.


















R


----------



## Inquisitor

He looks different in the picture he gave me. This must be last year when he was swimming.


----------



## gonX

His sister was with him


----------



## jrabb1920

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muffin*

I heard they had to take down a wall out to even get him out to camp.



You should of seen the tractor trailer it took to get him there, I heard it took special permits.


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inquisitor*

He looks different in the picture he gave me. This must be last year when he was swimming.



The camp works he went from a D cup to a B cup.


----------



## swayne

whare did he go ne way


----------



## Renegade5399

Wow that's quite a size reduction! Good work Val!


----------



## Inquisitor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*








His sister was with him (proof)


Man, that was totally out of line. You should be nicer to BigvaL. I mean he is a real nice guy pretty quiet too. LoL


----------



## Jori

<< Horrified beyond all belief


----------



## gonX

We just posted one.
He was at a fatcamp and he needed to get a housewall removed before he could come out.
Also, they needed a tractor too which almost couldn't pull him.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inquisitor*

Man, that was totally out of line. You should be nicer to BigvaL. I mean he is a real nice guy pretty quiet too.


I can follow you. BTW. His sister is Shania Twain.


----------



## swayne

o how teribel


----------



## bigvaL

LMAO now I'm a ginger.


----------



## born2killU

you guys are mean

i didnt even notice he was gone

pwned

lol jk


----------



## gonX

*** I GOT LIKE FREAKING 100 REPS FOR THAT POST LOLOLOLOL What the heck happened?


----------



## OpTioN

Holy ****, to be honest, I thought bigval died or somthing..


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigvaL*

LMAO now I'm a ginger.


Your brother told us that you got so hungry you bit a kid and gave him gingervitis and they made you leave.


----------



## Ropey

BigVal before camp:










BigVal after camp:










R


----------



## jrabb1920

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inquisitor*

Man, that was totally out of line. You should be nicer to BigvaL. I mean he is a real nice guy pretty quiet too. LoL



Yea, as long as you don't mess with his food. then you might lose a finger or two.


----------



## iker0

sorry, who left?


----------



## born2killU

lol bigval


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

BigVal before camp:










BigVal after camp:










R


He's not a cat, so no.


----------



## Crash

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iker0*
sorry, who left?

The Fat kid.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crash*

The Fat kid.


Shh Crash. Let it stay as a secret as it is.

This is bigvaL:


----------



## Ropey

BigVal before camp:










BigVal after camp:










For those unable to think beyond the wall, BigVal is not a cat. This is a post to show size.









R


----------



## HrnyGoat

They had to haul him away in one of these:


----------



## born2killU

lolzors


----------



## jrabb1920

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HrnyGoat*

They had to haul him away in one of these:











I told you all


----------



## cgrado

HAHAHAHAH! LMAO! nice cats.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ropey*

BigVal before camp:










BigVal after camp:










For those unable to think beyond the wall, BigVal is not a cat. This is a post to show size.









R


Also, he always has his tongue out of the mouth


----------



## gonX

^ What he said

*EDIT*

Lagged alot, was ment to do this at jrabbs post.


----------



## HrnyGoat

Double post - delete


----------



## lonnie5000

Welcome back! Hope you had fun camping.


----------



## tylerand

God you guys are mean too him.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigvaL*
LMAO now I'm a ginger.

It's from all the L33T tomato sause









WB BV


----------



## Namrac

Ropey's post has me LMAO... god, that little hairless cat is funny.


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke*
It's from all the L33T tomato sause









vaL should go on a diet with 1226 sauce now


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

dang you guys are harsh! mwhahaha


----------



## Akhen

after all this, I would not be suprised to see Bigval go on a banning spree


----------



## bentrinh

LMAO @ the whole thread


----------



## ouroboros1827

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ropey*
BigVal before camp:










BigVal after camp:










R

It's about midnight here in Virginia (sleeping time for family). I have the door shut to my room, but I was worrying I was going to wake them up I was laughing so hard. The first one was funny enough in itself; I wasn't expecting the second...


----------



## gonX

Why do i have 0 rep power?


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX*
Why do i have 0 rep power?

You have 9?


----------



## timmay7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX*
Why do i have 0 rep power?

you have 9 now. But when you have 0 rep power, uve been banned


----------



## gonX

I was joking. As in i thought i could make you guys think that bigvaL banned me.


----------



## r3tard

lol







poor val, The butt of everyone's jokes


----------



## cowboyzkickazz

I got your back Bigval they can't take us all on! lol j/p


----------



## gonX

This one is a movie of bigvaL. GJ val! They're not calling you big for nothing eh?


----------



## cgrado

haha, nice find. after fat camp though, he may need a new account named LittleVal


----------



## SpardaHK

Go BigVal Go!

Go!

-Sparda


----------



## ELmo1989

Welcome bigval miss you.
And you guys are just mean.


----------



## Nasgul

Man! is Val that big for real?

I mean, I've seen kids at "that" kind of camp and I will say.......somebody couldn't say "no" to a few chocolate cookies.


----------



## Elyaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nasgul*

Man! is Val that big for real?

I mean, I've seen kids at "that" kind of camp and I will say.......somebody couldn't say "no" to a few chocolate cookies.


I could swear you were a mod or somthing a couple days ago lmao

WB BigVal...Now go and magically fix all my problems!!!!!!


----------



## jNSKkK

Welcome back







Might be a bit late


----------



## zacbrain

WELCOME BACK MY FREINd
for am i fat asweelll well way more probably
5'5 238
i do play golf(on myschools team) though and all 18 holes


----------



## gonX

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...2859&q=fat+guy = Bigval


----------



## BenHagerty

Welcome back!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BenHagerty*

Welcome back!


Two months ago, sir


----------

